# handheld garmin or delorme gps less than 200.00



## r.smith (Dec 26, 2008)

just wondering who has the best opinion on  these


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 26, 2008)




----------



## r.smith (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like no one uses a gps


----------



## jimireece25 (Nov 24, 2010)

I have used a couple different Garmins and one Delorme. I really can not tell major difference between them. I will say that Garmin has been making the right advancements in there technology development what with car GPS units and now the Garmin phones.


----------



## DEERFU (Nov 27, 2010)

I bought one of the delorme pn30's when they went on sale at bp back at the beginning of fall. I've been very pleased with it. It came with topo usa and $30 worth of free downloads for aerial photos etc. It's nice to be able to have the topo gping then toggle to an aerial or satellite photo when scouting public land


----------



## W4DSB (Nov 27, 2010)

I like the topo on the delorme pn-30


----------

